# Lake Eucumbene (Seven Gates) Land-base Fishing



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

left canberra 4 oclock in the arvo and arrived at the alpine angler tackle shop to ask for hints on how to fish for trout and where on lake Eucumbene you could get out of the wind. got some scrub worm and some powerbait.

Turned off into seven gates road and discovered why it was called seven gates. luckily i got the information people on this site that some of the roads are unsealed and borrowed my dads 4WD other wise the trip would have ended there.

managed to arrive at one of the banks alright following the other car tracks that seem to lead you up and over a couple of hills. pretty fun since it was my first time four wheel driving.










the weather wasn't to bad scattered clouds it was quite windy but this bank was kinda sheltered by some rocks.










started fishing land base as it was a bit to windy for the kayak. tried bait fishing and casting lures but didn't caught anything well i thought i would catch anything until just before the sun disappeared and then it was all action for half an hour on the powerbait. managed to catch 2 nice size rainbows and one brook i think it was a brook.

didn't get anymore touches and the temperature was dropping and it was starting to drizzle so slept in the car.

woke up about 6 and my friend managed to finaly catch 2 rainbows and i caught another 2 rainbows on powerbait and one small one on a sx40.

the weather was always changing from sunny to cloudy and sunny with snowflakes weird place the snowy mountains.





































was pretty quited after that and so we packed up and left at 10am. had lunch in cooma and now back home bofore 2.




























the biggest rainbow was 48cm 
overal a really enjoyable trip to lake Eucumbene might go trout fishing there more often. hopefully next time the kayak will go for a swim aswell.










trout getting ready for dinner tonight

Jon


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Well done, Jon!
Most interesting - you had some good fun - and came back with a few fish!
Like to see your next report.......


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Well done Jon. some nice rainbows there mate.
That place is strange with its weather isnt it, sometimes you get the 4 seasons in a day :lol:

7 Gates has always been one of my favourite trout locations, but last time i was there you couldnt get to the water because of the 100m or so of mud before the waters edge, that was when the lake was at 9% though, good to see its still fishing well.

Thanks for the report. 8)


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

Awesome stuff. Makes it worthwhile when you actually catch some decent sized trout. Pity about not getting out for a paddle though.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Well done Jon , very nice report , and some nice fish , gee the snowey system seems to be really firing at the moment would be great fishoing on a lovely warm day , well done


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

> Well done Jon. some nice rainbows there mate.
> That place is strange with its weather isnt it, sometimes you get the 4 seasons in a day
> 
> 7 Gates has always been one of my favourite trout locations, but last time i was there you couldnt get to the water because of the 100m or so of mud before the waters edge, that was when the lake was at 9% though, good to see its still fishing well.
> ...


hey craig yeah it the weather was a bit weird like that. it was warm when the sun was out but as soon as a cloud covered the sun it was bitterly cold and then i was rain slightly and then the sun would come out and it would snow :shock: weird. 

yeah i liked 7 gates i'm planning to go back there sometime when the weather is a bit better and take the kayak out.



> Awesome stuff. Makes it worthwhile when you actually catch some decent sized trout. Pity about not getting out for a paddle though.


hey Kevlar 
yeah it was a pitty that the kayak didn't get to go for a swim  but i didn't want to risk the wind and the cold water as if something happened there wasn't any reception and it takes a while to drive out and plus my friends still doesn't have his divers licence.
but yeah i think i was all luck  that we caught catch fish as the tackle shop didn't have many reports about eucumbene and the people next to uses didn't seem to have that much action.

jon


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

That's a great bag of trout Jon, and some good condition on the fish as well  Go the smelly playdough! :twisted:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Top work mate, did you get a picture of the Brook Trout?

Tasty looking feed, glad you enjoyed your Troutable experience ( They really grow on you ).


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

You are a keen man Jon, and your keenness paid off! Weather was bloody terrible over the weekend, bright and sunny monday, typical eh?


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

hey paffoh i didn't get a pic of it as the camera was somewhere in the car. i placed the trout into the keep bag. after a while in the dark i heard lots of splashing and then i went to check on the keep bag and only one trout out of the two trout i placed in there :twisted: but yeah learnt my leason and tyed the top of the keep bag and no more missing trout. yeah trout really does grow on you i can't wait for the next trip to catch these amazing acrobats

Squidder yeah that smelly colourful playdough really does the trick. who on earth would have ever thought of making a bait like that that floats and is so brightly coloured. on the other hand who cares it does the trick and the trout love them.

Pescado i hate the weather. its such a typical thing to have such a nice week but as soon as its a weekend or holidays its crap its either raining, cloudy or really cold and snowing in Nov its nearly summer :shock: oh well i love my fishing and not even the weather will prevent me from casting a line out.

Jon


----------



## KrazyKangaroo (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice bag! Well done. Heading down the coast this weekend, me thinks I might pencil in a trout trip next weekend for an afternoon/evening.


----------

